# Any thoughts on an unwound third string on an electric archtop?



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Any thoughts on an unwound third string on an electric archtop?

I just changed my strings the other day on my Ibanez Artcore archtop--it came with an unwound third a 17.
I like the gauge, not issues there, but changing that is no fun at all.
The unwound 17 has so little flexibility--wrapping it on the post is a pain--and usually I wind up spearing myself on another string--I change the strings one at a time on the archtop so I don't have to keep re-setting the bridge. (And to think I once tried an unwound 24 as a 4th string on my Iceman--that didn't last long before I took it off)

I'm seriously considering a wound 17--they are more flexible and easier to change & manipulate.

As for the guitar itself--I would mostly play blues on it--some open chords, some barre chords & power chords on it--some single note riffs and lost of noodling around.
The only other guitar I've played on a regular basis with a wound 3rd is my 12 string--which has one of each for the 3rd course (Unless you count my bass.)

So I'm just looking for thought on this, if anyone has used a wound 17, or if you have nay thoughts on making an unwound 17 easier to change.
But I do think next string change I'll be buying a single wound 17 and trying it out.

Thanks.


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

Whether you like changing to a wound third will depend on your playing style. Wound thirds are tougher to bend, so it may limit you in that respect. On the other hand the sound of a wound third is generally warmer, and the tuning and intonation is better than a unwound string. Most jazz players use a wound third (on hollowbodies at least), since the style doesn't rely on bending as much and the benefits are worth it. 

You can always try it and change back to an unwound if you don't like it.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Check out this technical article regarding the wound G string...

It's A SetupTech Talk


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

jimihendrix said:


> Check out this technical article regarding the wound G string...
> 
> It's A Setup—Tech Talk


Good article--thanks.
Interesting stuff.
I was already considering a wound third next string change--and I will try it now.

Bending shouldn't be an issue, as I bend the fourth, fifth & sixth strings--well the sixth not often..
I'm more concerned with the part about the nut--I'll have to see how that works.

I also liked this part-


> Just think about it — any steel-string acoustic guitar, for example, would have a wound third string, which would typically be eight or ten thousandths-of-an-inch (.008" or.010") smaller in diameter than it’s fourth, or "D", string. For example, standard "acoustic medium" gauges are (from first to sixth) .013"-.017"-.026"-.036"-.046"-.056", with a wound third string. The third strings on acoustic guitars do not have any of the typical string problems found on electric guitars.


When I was younger my Dad bought me some new guitar strings, and he bought a heavy set--and I was learning bending, hammer ons & pull offs with them.

After suffering with them I did the same thing--got a lighter first string and moved each string down one.

It just shows as with other things on a guitar there are compromises that you have to decide what fits best with the guitar, your playing style & other factors.
I was also somewhat amused as I mostly use Boomers--I just tried them for the first time on my archtop (Been using them for years on my other electrics.)
I don't know if I've ever seen single Boomers anywhere though. I've mixed unwound strings before though, but mixing wounds could have more impact from that article.

It also confirmed why I wound up hating the unwound .024 I tried as a fourth string one time on my Iceman.

Thnaks for the answers, but if anyone else wants to chime in--please feel free.


----------



## Ginnie (Jul 18, 2011)

Many times when buying strings I'll get a wound G string, just because it tends to stay in tune better.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I use these strings on all my guitars, uncluding my 335. it has an unwound 18. I personally, have no issue with changing these. the D and the G strings are actually my 2 favorite strings to change. the others seem to generally give me more problems if any than those 2.

how are you wrapping it? this is how i do mine.










I had no idea you could even get a wound G string. I will have to try the wound set next time I need strings.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

That's basically how I change them--I also sometimes use a method that's similar where you put the string in the other side (The far side) but still wrap it.
They both work.


----------

